# Seeing the psychologist?



## MeanMom (Sep 16, 2010)

Went to clinic yesterday and they want us to go back in 2 weeks to see the psychologist. 

The DSN seems to think K is in denial or something because she prefers to inject in her right arm and has made it sore. (I explained that this is because K says everywhere else hurts too much and I think she needs to be shown again how to inject. When K was Dx she was about 10 kilos lighter than she is now and had no layer of fat  - she had very little problem injecting in hers arms or legs then but will not inject in her tummy.) Also K has felt hypo a couple of times at her new school but has not tested, just had her dextrose tablets and snack and carried on with the day. 

K does not want to see the psychologist and is very cross as she has taken it as an insult-  ' it's like she's saying I cant talk to my Mum about it' (bless).

I just want someone to help her with her injections so I dont mind going back again - i will try to make sure someone does show her again how and where to inject - but i know K will now worry about it for 2 weeks and that wont help her stress levels.

has anyone else seen a psychologist ?


----------



## Monica (Sep 16, 2010)

Just wanted to quickly acknowledge this thread, as I have to go and take my younger daughter to gymnastics.

Carol went to see the psychologist, because she wouldn't inject herself. Will elaborate later


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Sep 16, 2010)

carolynsurry said:


> Went to clinic yesterday and they want us to go back in 2 weeks to see the psychologist.
> 
> The DSN seems to think K is in denial or something because she prefers to inject in her right arm and has made it sore. (I explained that this is because K says everywhere else hurts too much and I think she needs to be shown again how to inject. When K was Dx she was about 10 kilos lighter than she is now and had no layer of fat  - she had very little problem injecting in hers arms or legs then but will not inject in her tummy.) Also K has felt hypo a couple of times at her new school but has not tested, just had her dextrose tablets and snack and carried on with the day.
> 
> ...



Bless her heart! It's so sweet, and must be rewarding for you, that she feels she can talk to you about it.

I suspect you're right about needing someone to go through the injection process again. Keep asking and pestering them. I can't believe no-one did it for you there and then.

When I was at school I tested at lunchtime, but other than that that was it. If I felt hypo I just treated and ate some carbs (fortunately I get strong and early hypo symptoms so it's easy for me to spot one). I'm not saying that this is the best way to go about treating hypos, just that it's completely normal for someone her age. Eating a few tablets can be done discreetly, whereas testing is much harder to hide. She probably just wants to fit in and not make a fuss and have everyone asking questions. I definitely would not jump to the conclusion that she's in denial just because she doesn't test when she feels hypo!

My only advice would be to talk to your daughter about how she feels about it all. I suspect that after one or two appointments with the psychologist she will feel better about seeing him/her, and it will help her deal with the emotions that go along with diabetes and school. I saw a psychologist a few years back and it definitely did help me, even though I had lots of support at home too.

Best of luck, hope your daughter feels better about it soon.


----------



## Monica (Sep 16, 2010)

As I've already said on FB, I don't think Katie is in denial, as she treated the hypo. Like Bigpurpleduck said, it's easier to discreetly eat a few glucose tabs than testing first.

When Carol was first diagnosed, she never even had a tester at school. Our DSN didn't think it necessary, although I wanted them to have one. Now Carol has one in her bag at all times. And YES, Carol has treated hypos without testing, because she says she KNOWS when she's hypo, she doesn't need confirmation first!!!

Anyway, getting back to Carol going to see the psychologist, whom we'd met before (a lovely young lady). Carol just absolutely couldn't bring herself to inject herself. I had to do it for her. We tried all sorts of things. In the end the DSN suggested the psychologist to find out WHY she was soooo scared to do it herself. Naturally, Carol didn't want to go. She had a few sessions, which really helped. But then our PCT stopped paying for a psychologist and we had to abandon the sessions about half way through.

It took another year and a needle change for Carol to inject herself. She now has Novofine Autocover needles. They have a cover over the needle, which retracts as you push in to the leg. This way she doesn't see the needle at all.

By the way, Carol won't inject in her tummy either!!!!

Reading all this back, I've come to the conclusion, Carol must be in denial too NOT!!!

Reassure Katie that there's nothing to worry about. She/he will play games with Katie and just chat(Our first session was a family session).


----------



## MeanMom (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks - we will have to see how it goes


----------



## Carynb (Sep 21, 2010)

J had several sessions with the play therapist at the hospital which really helped him, at one point he wouldn't eat ice cream or any treats incase they made him high as he hated the feeling of being high. The sessions really helped him.
Also he only injects in his tummy when he's out and about and it's not appropriate to pull his trousers down to get to his thighs! He says it does hurt more in his tummy. He certainly has his favorite spot on his leg that he uses- it's all bruised :-(
C.


----------

